
Warden – my open source and cross-platform tool for simplified monitoring - spetz
http://piotrgankiewicz.com/2016/05/09/warden-screencast-1-introduction-and-app-example/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
spetz
Thanks, seems to be a good idea to try to post it also here!

------
mcansky
are you aware of
[https://github.com/hassox/warden](https://github.com/hassox/warden) ?

~~~
spetz
I wasn't but it's a Ruby library while mine is written in the C#. And the
usage seems to be rather different. The name might be ambiguous though.

